# tipping hairdresser



## rosey (17 Dec 2008)

Hi, wondering if anybody has any thoughts- I have hair appt this w-end- just cut and blow dry..cost usually about €60 I think..in Dublin...for almost a year now I've gone to the same hairdresser/stylist in a fairly large salon- so about 4 times this year I guess- I usually leave an extra €5 with the receptionist for the woman who cuts my hair- I've always felt a bit embarasssed to go looking for the girl who washed my hair...you often don't really see them...
So this being Christmas n' all.. should I up the tip to €10? or leave €5 for washer and €5 for cutter.....although I don't want to end up doing that every time really...or I am I being mean?..I'm usually happy with the cut so...


----------



## Diziet (17 Dec 2008)

rosey said:


> Hi, wondering if anybody has any thoughts- I have hair appt this w-end- just cut and blow dry..cost usually about €60 I think..in Dublin...for almost a year now I've gone to the same hairdresser/stylist in a fairly large salon- so about 4 times this year I guess- I usually leave an extra €5 with the receptionist for the woman who cuts my hair- I've always felt a bit embarasssed to go looking for the girl who washed my hair...you often don't really see them...
> So this being Christmas n' all.. should I up the tip to €10? or leave €5 for washer and €5 for cutter.....although I don't want to end up doing that every time really...or I am I being mean?..I'm usually happy with the cut so...



i'd say your €60 is enough. When I pay such good money for a haircut, I don't leave a tip as well! And actually the junior who does the hair washing is probably the one in need of the tip, if you are so inclined, as they will be on minimum wage.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (17 Dec 2008)

i got a cut and colour in october cost 150euro.mind boggling.just tipped the washer not the colour/cutter


----------



## SlurrySlump (18 Dec 2008)

Yeah. Got my haircut last week and they have put the price up from €14 to €14.50. Wasn't impressed......


----------



## Daveydoris (18 Dec 2008)

rosey said:


> Hi, wondering if anybody has any thoughts- I have hair appt this w-end- just cut and blow dry..cost usually about €60 I think..in Dublin...for almost a year now I've gone to the same hairdresser/stylist in a fairly large salon- so about 4 times this year I guess- I usually leave an extra €5 with the receptionist for the woman who cuts my hair- I've always felt a bit embarasssed to go looking for the girl who washed my hair...you often don't really see them...
> So this being Christmas n' all.. should I up the tip to €10? or leave €5 for washer and €5 for cutter.....although I don't want to end up doing that every time really...or I am I being mean?..I'm usually happy with the cut so...


 
Hi Rosey, I own a salon in Dublin and the only advise I can give you is that any decent stylist\colourist\apprentice will not expect a tip...its always considered a bonus if someone leaves a tip. A lot of people that come in to my salon will split it 2 ways between the apprentice (washer) and the stylist...like I say, don't worry about how much to leave or if to leave a tip at all...it shouldn't be expected.

Happy Chrismtas,
DD


----------



## MaryBe (18 Dec 2008)

I got a few highlights, cut and blowdry in Peter Marks recently and it cost me 145 euro (ooch) I paid with Maestro and asked if they give cash back.  The girl said *no problem* we can give you *10.00 cash back*........... do they think I'm thick or what??? It's obvious the 10.00 was geared towards a tip.  So I politely refrained from the cash back and left.  I won't be going there again.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (18 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> I got a few highlights, cut and blowdry in Peter Marks recently and it cost me 145 euro (ooch) I paid with Maestro and asked if they give cash back. The girl said *no problem* we can give you *10.00 cash back*........... do they think I'm thick or what??? It's obvious the 10.00 was geared towards a tip. So I politely refrained from the cash back and left. I won't be going there again.


 

what a cheek.my mom used to go to peter mark in cornlescourt but stopped because of simular experience.We both now go to studio 54.prices are almost the same but staff are super.


----------



## mro (18 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> I got a few highlights, cut and blowdry in Peter Marks recently and it cost me 145 euro (ooch) I paid with Maestro and asked if they give cash back.  The girl said *no problem* we can give you *10.00 cash back*........... do they think I'm thick or what??? It's obvious the 10.00 was geared towards a tip.  So I politely refrained from the cash back and left.  I won't be going there again.



Did you ever think that maybe the girl was used to people asking for a small amount of cash back to use as a tip and just presumed that is what you meant when you asked. And maybe 10 is the minimum they can give as cash back.


----------



## MaryBe (18 Dec 2008)

mro said:


> Did you ever think that maybe the girl was used to people asking for a small amount of cash back to use as a tip and just presumed that is what you meant when you asked. And maybe 10 is the minimum they can give as cash back.


 

Not at all, she told me that was the maximum she could give me!!!


----------



## AgathaC (18 Dec 2008)

I have been wondering about this recently. I get the feeling in some places that it is automatically expected that you will tip. If possible I try to give something to the person who washed my hair but you dont always see them again before you leave.


----------



## shesells (18 Dec 2008)

I always tip €5 and €10 at Christmas.


----------



## Guest122 (19 Dec 2008)

Get mine cut for €6.
Never tip him. 
Never felt obliged to.

I'ts good to be a man...


----------



## MaryBe (19 Dec 2008)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> Get mine cut for €6.
> Never tip him.
> Never felt obliged to.
> 
> I'ts good to be a man...


 

And you quantify being a MAN how?


----------



## Pique318 (19 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> And you quantify being a MAN how?



Is there more than one way  I thought having the 'meat & 2 veg' would kinds satisfy that criteria !?


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2008)

> *tipping hairdresser*




Here's a tip that generally applies:

_Don't wear so much orange make up love! _* *


----------



## rabbit (20 Dec 2008)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> Get mine cut for €6.
> Never tip him.
> Never felt obliged to.
> 
> I'ts good to be a man...


 
could'nt agree more. 5 or 6 is plenty to give for a haircut. It takes 5 minutes max, so the barber makes 50 or 60 euro per hour. No wonder plenty of haircutters have apartment in the sun


----------



## cleverclogs7 (20 Dec 2008)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> Get mine cut for €6.
> Never tip him.
> Never felt obliged to.
> 
> I'ts good to be a man...


 
Yes because you have a penis.sooooooooooo sorrry


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> Get mine cut for €6.
> Never tip him.
> Never felt obliged to.
> 
> I'ts good to be a man...


 
Cut my own for free
Never tip myself
Never feel obliged to

It's good to be a Baldyman...


----------



## kee101 (22 Dec 2008)

(Tippers Beware)This is one thing that I want to say, I worked in one of the busiest  well know commercial hair salons situated on a also well known busy  street in city and after working there a few days I noticed that most customers were happy to leave a tip at Reception to be passed on to Jason, Tom Ann whoever did there hair as the salon was so busy to for looking for them! we used to have cash/coins being kept under the desk from these tips that after a while you didn't know what was for who, I was under the a Senior Receptionist/ Salon Coordinator and she would send me off every so ofter on silly errands, and after a day or 2 I noticed that every time I got back all the Tips had disappeared! a week later I thought it was a bit suspicious  so when she tried to send me off again a min later I came back & seen her pocketing all the Tip money into her bag, she didn't see me and I never said anything as I got offered a better job the next day which I took. I do regret not saying anything now but now as a qualified Stylist I have been told that this is quite a common thing to happen especially in larger salons! it seems now that on less your get on with the Receptionist or pretend to be her Best Friend, it is the only way you would be lucky to see any tips people might have left there for you! So a little warning if you want to tip your stylist etc the only way they usually see these tips is if you directly hand them to them!


----------



## Daveydoris (22 Dec 2008)

kee101 said:


> (Tippers Beware)This is one thing that I want to say, I worked in one of the busiest well know commercial hair salons situated on a also well known busy street in city and after working there a few days I noticed that most customers were happy to leave a tip at Reception to be passed on to Jason, Tom Ann whoever did there hair as the salon was so busy to for looking for them! we used to have cash/coins being kept under the desk from these tips that after a while you didn't know what was for who, I was under the a Senior Receptionist/ Salon Coordinator and she would send me off every so ofter on silly errands, and after a day or 2 I noticed that every time I got back all the Tips had disappeared! a week later I thought it was a bit suspicious so when she tried to send me off again a min later I came back & seen her pocketing all the Tip money into her bag, she didn't see me and I never said anything as I got offered a better job the next day which I took. I do regret not saying anything now but now as a qualified Stylist I have been told that this is quite a common thing to happen especially in larger salons! it seems now that on less your get on with the Receptionist or pretend to be her Best Friend, it is the only way you would be lucky to see any tips people might have left there for you! So a little warning if you want to tip your stylist etc the only way they usually see these tips is if you directly hand them to them!


 
This is an age old problem in busy hair salons - I wouldn't make the assumption that all receptionists\co-ordinators behave like this though....I guess it all boils down to the professionalism of the salon management and their staff at the end of the day.


----------



## rosey (22 Dec 2008)

in the end as it's Christmas etc...and I was happy with the haircut..I left €10 -to be divided €5 to the girl who washed my hair and the other €5 for the woman who cut it...


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

rosey said:


> in the end as it's Christmas etc...and I was happy with the haircut..I left €10 -to be divided €5 to the girl who washed my hair and the other €5 for the woman who cut it...


 
Ok, so it's Christmas!! I will accept it is nice to give tips at this time of year. I tip - The Postman, Binmen, Hairdresser, Butcher (assistant) and some more that I just can't think of off hand. However, if I were to tip all the above on a regular basis I would be broke. Christmas is a time for giving - not all year round.


----------



## Bids08 (1 Jan 2009)

i really dont understand y ppl feel *obliged* to tip after getting hair done. I was in petermarks in mahon, cork few weeks back for colour, cut and blowdry which came to close to 150. After paying so much for what seems to be an average enough job i dont understand y i felt so embarressed after paying and didnt leave a tip ( as i know its common practice in there for tips to b left!!). its not like i walk into tescos and feel obliged to leave a tip with a person on the till in there?? Ppl working in hair salons are on a wage like everyone and dont feel that customers should be obliged to *supplement their wages*!!


----------



## Brighid (1 Jan 2009)

I agree with Bids, I refuse to tip a hairstylist after all they are getting paid and certainly no one has ever tipped me during my 35 year career working with the public. This nonsense should stop it is another way of extracting money from the customer. Hairstyling prices have gone through the roof and it seems that each time I get mine done it it costs more. I say no tips for 2009.


----------

